# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  ADOPTA u Rijeci - radionice 26. i 27.5.2017.

## Adopta

Evo nas i ove godine!
veselimo vam se  :Smile: 




> Obitelj se rađa na različite načine, a jedna od njih je i posvojenje. Iako je posvojenje općenito pozitivno prihvaćeno u hrvatskom društvu, važno je kontinuirano raditi na postizanju dubljeg razumijevanja ove teme kao i otvarati prostor za razmjenu iskustava. 
> Prošle smo godine započeli teme vezane za posvojenje u Rijeci i Lovranu. Ove godine nastavljamo razgovor o tim temema i produbljujemo znanja i razumijevanje u Lovranu i Rijeci, tijekom VIKENDA POSVOJENJA. ADOPTA će, u suradnji s Dječjim domom ˝Ivana Brlić Mažuranić˝ Lovran održati različite aktivnosti.
> 
> PETAK, 26.05.2017.
> 12:00 - 15:00
> LOKACIJA: Ured grada, Korzo 16, Rijeka
> 
> STRUČNA EDUKACIJA ˝Identitet posvojenog djeteta i sustav podrške˝
> Cilj edukacije je upoznati stručnjake sa specifičnostima posvojiteljskih obitelji i mladih posvojenih osoba u procesu formiranja identiteta, kako bi ih mogli osnažiti i pružiti im pravovremenu pomoć i podršku. 
> ...

----------

